# Brandungsdickdorsch



## lügenbaron (30. Januar 2010)

Das nenne ich mal nen dicken Brandungsdorsch Großdorsch


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Ja,schon heftig,dickes Petri an den Fänger !!! 
Das steht auch in der neuen Angelwoche.


----------



## Rocky Coast (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Super fettes PETRI HEIL,
dieser Riesendorsch ist dann wohl kaum noch zu toppen und bestimmt der Fisch des Lebens (...zumindest beim Brandungsangeln an der deutschen Ostseeküste). Klasse, ganz großes Kino !


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

#6 Meine Gratulation an den Fänger #6


----------



## dmoppel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

*WATT FÜR NEE KIRSCHE |bigeyes ( neidisch bin)*
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH :vik:*

*Gruss Dirk*


----------



## Hausmarke (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Von mir auch ein dickes PETRI HEIL.

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Mensch was für ein klasse Dorsch.
Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Petri Heil dem Volker.
Sowas fängt man nicht alle Tage. Und schon gar nicht in der Brandung.#6#6#6


----------



## Stühmper (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Schönes Ding Diggerbub !

Petri

Thomas Stühm


----------



## Spöket16 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Für den Brandungsangler der Riiiiiesenfisch. Sag mir die genaue Stelle und ich fahr da auch hin.
Petri


----------



## Pulle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Geiles Ding! :m

Warum fange ich solche Fische nie... ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## lügenbaron (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*



Pulle schrieb:


> Geiles Ding! :m
> 
> Warum fange ich solche Fische nie... ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Weil du wohl am Sylvesterabend lieber feiern statt Angeln gehst:m


----------



## lügenbaron (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Und der verrückte geht Sylvester wieder da Angeln da bin ich mal gespannt aber so ein Fang ist wohl echt ne ausnahme


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> aber so ein Fang ist wohl echt ne ausnahme



hmmm erinnere mich an den dicken brückendorsch mit 107 cm aus schönberg. war das nicht auch erst letztes jahr?
der hatte doch nen wittling am haken überschluckt.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

schönbergstrand brücke hatte ioch vor 5 jahren nen mageren aber 94er dorsch gefangen.


----------



## Brikz83 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Brandungsdickdorsch*

Man das sind deftige Größen, habs beim Blinkern bisher nur auf 72cm max. geschafft .....aber ich lebe ja auch noch`n paar Tage. :m


----------

